# SkyStar S2 TV Karte Windows 8



## Tripleh84 (16. April 2013)

Hi,

ich weiß es heißt wieder es liegt an Windows 8.. Aber ich bekomme die Treiber nicht Installiert.. Es heißt im Gerätemanager das ich nicht genügen Ressurcen habe.. Und die Karte wird nur als Netzwerkkarte angezeigt..

Mit dem Behindertem Windows 7 geht die Karte auch nicht.. Keine Ressourcen Verfügbar.. Dreck is des doch


Bei Windows 7 sowie bei Windows 8

Für dieses Gerät sind nicht genügend Ressourcen verfügbar. (Code 12)


----------

